# Turf Management Course Online



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Anyone ever taken one for the hell of it? I was looking at this one form UGA and thinking about taking just to learn.

https://www.georgiacenter.uga.edu/courses/horticulture-and-green-industry/principles-turfgrass-management?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIl4-j3vag7AIVh8DACh38VQuyEAAYAyAAEgIFsvD_BwE


----------



## Battman (May 16, 2020)

You'll most likely know 90% of the material, but you should definitely take the course and report back on the other 10%!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I took one from penn state a couple months ago. It was about soil and I enjoyed it...it was also only 5 hours and cost $30. But I got a certificate for the fridge. Just had to take down my kids drawings to make room for it


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Thejarrod said:


> I took one from penn state a couple months ago. It was about soil and I enjoyed it...it was also only 5 hours and cost $30. But I got a certificate for the fridge. Just had to take down my kids drawings to make room for it


Lmao. The wife will suggest I put my certificate on the garage beer fridge. I'll check out that Penn State course. :thumbup:


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

@Thejarrod Do you have a link to the Penn State course. I'm not seeing it


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

https://extension.psu.edu/soils-and-plant-nutrition-for-ornamental-landscapes
This was it. It was on sale for $30 when I took it.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

